# The cougars are out.



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

First set of fresh tracks:


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Yep, every houndsman dream....a fresh set of tracks in fresh snow. I don't comment much, but I enjoy your postings Matt.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Here's a cougar track 101 thread..

viewtopic.php?f=57&t=23492&hilit=lion+tracks+101


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Cool vid. I've never been cougar hunting but I think it would be cool to track one. What is the best terrain to find lion tracks?


----------

